# BC Crowell Tournament at Jackson this Sat. Bear Creek Marina



## Perkins (May 5, 2009)

5th Annual BC Crowell Scholarship Fund Bass Tournament Registration/Boat Fee: $155.00 Per Boat, Bear Creek Marina, Lake Jackson, GA $1,200.00 1st Place, $800.00 2nd Place, $500.00 3rd Place, BIG BASS PRIZE $500.00, 25 Boat Minimum The BC Crowell Scholarship is given to two students each year in Newton County that show financial need and excel in academics and sports related activities. It is funded solely on the annual golf tournament, and the bass tournament that SRG Global holds.Copied this and thought I would pass it on. it's a good tournament and they give a way alot of nice prizes.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 5, 2009)

I knew BC when I was a teenager. He was a FINE gentleman. I heard that Yogi Berra beat him out for the catcher position with the Yankees back in the day.


----------



## Perkins (May 8, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I knew BC when I was a teenager. He was a FINE gentleman. I heard that Yogi Berra beat him out for the catcher position with the Yankees back in the day.



Not sure but he seems like a well respected gentleman. hope they draw a crowd in the morning.


----------

